
White Gold (2015) - wallflower
https://story.californiasunday.com/mushroom-hunters-oregon-tokyo
======
mchahn
Why isn't something so valuable farmed? I have seen great mushroom farms in
abandoned tunnels in Pennsylvania.

P.S. Great photos.

~~~
yongjik
It's not for lack of trying. Whoever finds out how to farm these mushrooms
will be filthy rich.

------
mc32
This is about a sought-after white mushroom, prized in Japan for infusing
dishes with nuances flavors, but it hijacks a term that's been used since
antiquity to refer to cotton fiber... Interesting none the less.

~~~
kqr
Also used for rhodiated or palladiated gold-as-in-the-element-aurum.

~~~
mc32
Sure, I think that's more a literal meaning, rather than the metaphorical
sense the article was going for. As a metaphor, it's more common and way
longer associated with king cotton.

------
nicheasta
In the area that I live there are plenty of eatable mushrooms but sadly none
like that. I wonder how it actually tastes but wouldn't ever pay so much for a
mushroom

